
Should prostitution be legal? - markoolio11
Do you guys think prostitution should be completely legal? It brings more money to the government, sex workers will be safe and the pimps will not make money. According to the http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wikisexguide.com it saves a lot of lives and money if it is legal according to the research.
======
sridca
Provided it is done in equitable (no exploitation) and safe manner I would be
in favour of prostitution being legalized, especially as the world becomes
ever more individualized.

For the worker (mostly women) this is easy work, easy money. For the clients
(mostly men), this provides a cheap and simple way for releasing their, umm,
tensions.

It would be far more productive, however, for societies as a whole to question
their fixation on sex itself (Mr. Maslow treated sex as a _physiological_
need). Having lived in both traditional and individualistic societies for a
number of years I have some thoughts around this subject matter if anyone is
interested in knowing more.

